# Couple of Pet Pics



## padkison (Feb 23, 2007)

Brodie the cat taking his daily 6 hour mid-day nap







Peanut the Jenday Conure in a tree branch I set up for him. He loves to chew off all the leaf buds. Branch is beech.


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice. Do you have other pets too?


----------



## padkison (Feb 23, 2007)

We have two Northern Fence lizards and an Eastern Glass lizard in a communal 40 g tank.

We had 4 toads, but put them in hibernation this winter in the basement. We plan on releasing them back outside once spring comes.

We may start another anole tank from the ones living around the house. Lat year we got an egg and raised up a hatchling to adult.

Everything else has an exoskeleton.


----------



## robo mantis (Feb 24, 2007)

Doesn't you cat try to kill the bird?


----------



## Ian (Feb 24, 2007)

Lovely photos Perry, the Jenday Conure is beautiful.


----------

